
Proposal: using bacteria to change sand into sandstone - ph0rque
http://bldgblog.blogspot.com/2009/04/sandstone.html
======
ph0rque
Choice quote:

"I researched different types of construction methods involving pile systems
and realised that injection piles could probably be used to get the bacteria
down into the sand - a procedure that would be analogous to using an oversized
3D printer, solidifying parts of the dune as needed. The piles would be pushed
through the dune surface and a first layer of bacteria spread out, solidifying
an initial surface within the dune. They would then be pulled up, creating
almost any conceivable (structurally sound) surface along their way, with the
loose sand acting as a jig before being excavated to create the necessary
voids."

~~~
olefoo
That is a fascinating hack of the real world. I could see this being readily
applicable to construction in desert climates; my first question would be
about the water budget necessary to support the biological glue.

------
DTrejo
This article was very interesting and inspiring. Also meditative in an
unexpected way.

------
albertcardona
How to dream big. And the analogy to ice-nine (Vonnegut's Cat Cradle's ending)
is not out of place.

While a great idea for a great purpose, biotech lacks the means to add a plug
that could be pulled reliably when events turn wrong.

~~~
olefoo
There are multiple well understood ways of limiting the effects of biological
activity. It's not like compost heaps or breweries have eaten civilization
yet.

